# EXTREME Pain During Bowel Movements



## towlsmoke420 (Aug 19, 2011)

When ever I use the bathroom it feels like I am pooping glass. The pain is so unbearable that it nearly brings me to tears, It makes me want to scream from pain. I went to 2 different G.I's and a rectal surgeon. The G.I's said it was an anal fistula, the surgeon said it was anal crohns.

What do I do?

I have went to my MD 3 times, my G.I 4 times, and the rectal surgeon once. They all keep telling me come back in a week, then they prescribe me cream. The cream's they give me does not stop the horrific bowel movement pain. I fear of eating to avoid to horrid bowel movements I have been having

Now even when I dont use the bathroom my butt aches with pain, the cream helps a little when I am not in the bathroom. But when I use the bathroom it hurts so much that Its scary


----------



## ellipse22 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through so much pain. I personally cannot relate but I think you need to keep pushing this issue with one of the doctors you've seen. There has to be more they can do!!!

(((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## muppet (Aug 19, 2011)

Crohn's and a fistula aren't mutually exclusive.  In fact they often occur together.

You need to find a new GI.  Yours should have diagnosed you and put you on medication by now.  Actually looking at your posting history it looks like you're already diagnosed.  What meds are you on?  What's your diet regimen like?

When I had my abcess/fistula, it hurt like a bastard to use the bathroom.  I thought I was going to die.  Go see a colorectal surgeon (NOT a general surgeon) ASAP!!


----------



## tishbite (Aug 19, 2011)

I had really bad hemorrhoids (which come back every now and then). They made me feel similar to the pooping glass feeling but more so burning. I'm not sure if that is even what you have but I feel that my solution when things got bad, and i was to tears, was to sit in a tub of hot water. it made me take the focus off the pain. also i had hemorrhoid cream which was very helpful. Like I said it's likely we don't have the same exact thing but thought I would share in case.
Hope you figure out what is causing the pain & hope it get's better.


----------



## towlsmoke420 (Aug 19, 2011)

I was checked for hemorrhoids 4 times. I do not have hemorrhoids. I'm scared because college starts next friday.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 19, 2011)

I would recommend a change of doctor as well. If the ones you are returning to are doing nothing to help then please go and see a different one. They are wasting precious time in my opinion when they should be racing to ease the pain and sort you out asap. Cream doesn't sound like the answer to me. Good luck.


----------



## muppet (Aug 19, 2011)

I went through a very similar experience and I ended up in an ER.  A general surgeon treated me and he had me come back to his office SEVEN TIMES for in-office procedures and finally, one OR procedure.

He made such a mess of me that my fistula is now permanent and not even a seton will help.  DON'T take this lightly and DON'T let somebody who's not qualified cut you down there.  Call around and find a GI who will listen to you.  Yours is crap.  Then ask the good GI you find for a referral to the best colorectal guy in your area.

Don't procrastinate on this.


----------



## rygon (Aug 19, 2011)

My pain used to be so bad i'd go dizzy, virtually fainting. I didnt have anything like a fistula but my crohns was right at the base of my anus (40mm in) and was flaring quite bad.

 Tried Pred which didnt help. Was admitted and then put on infliximab and has helped so much. I was stupid to not make more of a fuss (even my docs and nurse said it after they saw the colonoscopy pics) and could have been in much less pain mnths ago.


----------



## raindrop (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm sorry you're hurting.  When school begins next Friday, will you be living in a dorm or have an apartment with a bathtub?  Soaking in a hot bath will help your butt feel better, but if you're in a dorm with a shared bathroom, that won't be available to you.

I don't know what meds you're on, but Remicade has proven to heal fistula and has helped some to avoid surgery.


----------



## vickyhunter (Aug 20, 2011)

I have developed peri-anal skin tags in the past year or so, and one is actually "hidden" inside and causes intense pain like you've described, when I go to the toilet.



xxxxx


----------



## muppet (Aug 20, 2011)

Ugh, I had a skin tag right inside my anal sphincter for years.  It's finally not hurting me anymore but it was terrible for a long time.


----------



## twois (Aug 20, 2011)

There's also the possibility of an anal fissure - I had one that wasn't healing very well and it was just like you said, it was like passing razor blades. The pain was unbelievable! There are options for fissures - I ended up using diltiazem compounded into an ointment by a local pharmacy and that had it cleared up in a week or two. Good stuff. (My GI examined me before Rx-ing it and said you can't always see them easily - but man, for something that small or hard to see, it sure hurt like crazy.)


----------



## deedee (Aug 21, 2011)

I had pain exactly like this when I had fissures, and it got worse as I developed a fistula and an abscess. It was one of my first symptoms of Crohn's. It felt like pooping glass, and was so bad I thought I was going to pass out sometimes. Keep pushing the issue with your doctors. What ended up helping with my pain (besides getting a diagnosis and treatment for the Crohn's, of course), was tubes/syringes of lidocaine anesthetic that I could squirt up into my butt. Sounds gross but it made me able to poop without feeling like I was going to die. I also got nitroglycerin cream to help heal the fissures.

good luck, hope you feel better soon.  I know how you feel, it was awful :-( ((((hugs))))


----------



## Grant (Aug 21, 2011)

If its Crohns then ask your Doctor for Colifoam, its absolutely wonderful for rectum based Crohns.
I use Rectogesic for fissure's & Uniroid for Hemorrhoids.
Rgds
Grant


----------



## towlsmoke420 (Aug 23, 2011)

I went to the Er. I got a catscan. They told me I have an infection but it has some liquid...  and a flare in the rectum. I got so scared after they mentioned surgery to me that I left the ER


----------



## hannah-rose (Aug 23, 2011)

towlsmoke420 said:


> I went to the Er. I got a catscan. They told me I have an infection but it has some liquid...  and a flare in the rectum. I got so scared after they mentioned surgery to me that I left the ER


When my fissure/ulcer was infected, bowel movements would literally have me gasping in pain, and I don't usually make a fuss about stuff. I know how you feel and you really should push for something to be done. I have an operation on my ulcer and although it was scary my quality of life now is one hundred times better - NO PAIN  well a teensy bit sometimes, but no infection means no more agonising bms and being able to walk and have a normal life without agony.


----------



## bonbonbowen (Sep 10, 2011)

I had fissures once and it was so sore to poo, none of the cream seemed to help. For a while I would take ice cubes and ice cold water to the loo with me to calm down the burning. before i pooed I would hold the ice cube on my ring then as i pooed I would pour the water over my bum hole, then use the ice cube again. It's the only thing that helped.


----------

